# Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249)



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Has anyone had one of these replaced? If so, is it worth doing at the same time as the Thermostat in terms of accessibility, or is it much more accessible and more of a user serviceable part that can be done any time?

Also, anyone know the part number for an MY07 2.0 TFSI? I checked with Skoda who supplied me the correct Thermostat, but they couldn't find any reference to the N249 valve under my chassis number!


----------



## hunaink (Feb 15, 2016)

efunc said:


> Has anyone had one of these replaced? If so, is it worth doing at the same time as the Thermostat in terms of accessibility, or is it much more accessible and more of a user serviceable part that can be done any time?
> 
> Also, anyone know the part number for an MY07 2.0 TFSI? I checked with Skoda who supplied me the correct Thermostat, but they couldn't find any reference to the N249 valve under my chassis number!


No expert by any means but i was debating the same question! I think the valve you are referring to is the N75 in this case, and is usually attached to the turbo with about 3 bolts.

I have a brand new one sitting on a shelf that i've been debating about having put in the same time as my thermo, as i bought a new N75 but it turned out to be the turbo that was the fault. The new turbo came with an N75 already attached to it but the mechanic didnt check if it was the old design (which are known to go wrong) or the new one! As its 3 bolts and i have the part lying around doing nothing i may just get him to swap it out, saving future me £50/60.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

OK, is that right? VCDS seems to log the fault to a N249 Valve. They could have it wrong, I'll read up on their FAQ.

I've got the stat already so am booking it in with Wrench Studio next week. I thought I'd do the N249 at the same time if I can pick up the part in time.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Not found anything conclusive yet but will try to call Audi next week to check. But according to this VW 1.4 TSI manual the Charge pressure control solenoid valve is the N75 and the Turbocharger air recirculation valve is the N249. So different jobs. The N249 is screwed to the turbocharger housing:

http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ss...LWAAAA5PzUVQ==&bcsi_scan_filename=SSP_359.pdf

Will have to find details specific to the 2.0 TFSI though..


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Not great progress on this. I called TPS and they said they had one in stock. Part number is 06f 906 283 f.

Well, I just looked this up and it's an N75! The N249 is a solenoid not a valve. It's a completely different part, but nobody seems to have a clue what it is.

Is VCDS sending me on wild goose chase?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The N75 solenoid valve is not applicable to the Mk2 2.0 engine.

The N249 recirc valve mounted on the turbo is directly electrically operated with its built in solenoid. 
You need part number 06H145710D - that's the newer piston version but check if it's been further upgraded. 
The earlier version had a diaphragm that was prone to splitting.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a better image and breakdown now. Turbocharger Recirculating Valve -N249-

http://www.lz7w.com/audi/mk2ttwiki/pdf/erwin/D3E803BD9D8-Fuel_Injection_and_Ignition.pdf

According to Audi, who I just spoke to though, the code represents two parts, and they can't tell me which is the one that needs replacing:

Highlighted item no.2 - Solinoid Valve - 06F906283F (N75 / N249)

Highlighted item no.3 - Cut-off Valve - 06H145710D (N249)


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

brittan said:


> You need part number 06H145710D - that's the newer piston version but check if it's been further upgraded.
> The earlier version had a diaphragm that was prone to splitting.


Nice one, thanks for confirmation. I think I've come to this conclusion too.

This is the part I want: 




And here's a nice DIY for the A3, which ought to be very similar for the TT:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Sorry, didn't look properly at the diagram. The 2.0 does have a N75.

In the manual N75 is called 'Charge pressure control solenoid valve' It opens & shuts to apply vacuum to the waste gate actuator on the exhaust side of the turbo, thus controlling charge (boost) pressure.

In the manual N249 is called 'Turbocharger air recirculation valve' When you lift off the throttle it opens to relieve the air pressure in the inlet tract. That excess air is returned to the air inlet side of the turbo thus keeping the turbo spinning and giving a faster response when you reapply throttle. Without this valve the turbo would tend to stall, increasing turbo lag.

Your thread title is incorrect - Boost Pressure Control Valve is N75.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Precisely. The confusion is owing to the description from VCDS:

008801 - Boost Pressure Control Valve (N249) 
P2261 - 008 - Mechanical Malfunction
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 155423 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.01.12
Time: 13:59:36

It leaves me wondering what exactly is being flagged up here. I am experiencing excess exhaust smoke, particularly when I reverse. So I want to try and address this fault by replacing the part. This article go on to explain the fault code, but there is more than one cause:

https://www.yourmechanic.com/articl...rger-bypass-valve-mechanical-by-jamahl-walker


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

It's definitely confusing and there are other people similarly confused when I search on the fault code 008801 and ignore any Ross Tech hits. There's several who report that fault code after changing the OEM N249 to a Forge one.

I also searched for N75 on Ross Tech site and that is also called Boost Pressure Control Valve. http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... fulltext=1

It would seem that the error against 008801 is the description rather then the valve identity (N249)


----------



## hunaink (Feb 15, 2016)

brittan said:


> It's definitely confusing and there are other people similarly confused when I search on the fault code 008801 and ignore any Ross Tech hits. There's several who report that fault code after changing the OEM N249 to a Forge one.
> 
> I also searched for N75 on Ross Tech site and that is also called Boost Pressure Control Valve. http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... fulltext=1
> 
> It would seem that the error against 008801 is the description rather then the valve identity (N249)


Yupp the N75 was the pain of my life a year ago.

Wrench is Awesome, they'll look after you. Have a chat with Ray and tell him i sent you off the forum, might give you something off 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

